# nVidia not working with modprobe nvidia...

## justin2021

I have been looking around the forums and trying to fix my problem, but for some reason it keeps bringing up the same error:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

I have tried NVmakedevices.sh but I dont seem to have it in my system:

gentoo justin # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

bash: /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh: No such file or directory

And I even made a node in my /dev files.

I hava a GeForce FX5200 video card and it is AGP.

Any solutions to my problem?

----------

## troymc

Which drivers are you using? kernel or nvidia?

Which version?

 *justin2021 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
> 
> 

 

Double check your BIOS to make sure it is assigning an interrupt to VGA, if it has that option.

 *justin2021 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo justin # /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
> 
> bash: /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Maybe try this without the /sbin/ path.  I believe that this script is part of the nvidia-kernel package. So you might try re-emerging it.

troymc

----------

## justin2021

I am trying to use the nvidia drivers.

The nvidia kernel version is 1.0.8756 and the glx is the same.

I tried re-emerging the nvidia kernel and there is still no such file or directory called "NVmakedevices.sh"

And how would I check my BIOS?

----------

## justin2021

I was wondering, would setting "nvidia framebuffer support" in the kernel, and rebuilding it, be the same as installing the nvidia drivers? I have a 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel.

----------

## ce110ut

 *justin2021 wrote:*   

> I was wondering, would setting "nvidia framebuffer support" in the kernel, and rebuilding it, be the same as installing the nvidia drivers? I have a 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 kernel.

 

no.  what you want to do is emerge the nvidia drivesrs.

```

# emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

```

that should be it and it should work just fine.  Afterwards, you can modprobe the kernel and start X.

```

# modprobe nvidia

```

no errors should spit out of modprobe.  if so, dump your errors here.

hope that helps

-berto

----------

## justin2021

This is the error when I use modprobe:

 FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

The nvidia kernel and glx versions are 1.0.8762

This is my make.conf file just in case something needs to be changed:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gnome gtk qt kde hal cdparanoia dvd alsa live"

ALSA_CARDS="SND_INTEL8X0"
```

----------

## ce110ut

I assume you've re-emerged nvidia-kernel.  if you haven't, please do so.

afterwards, if the problem persists, post on here the output of dmesg and also uname --all

regards,

-berto

----------

## justin2021

Yes I re-emerged it many times. Here is the output for dmesg:

```
NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6204

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!
```

Outuput for uname --all:

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun May 21 06:46:59 GMT 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## troymc

You need to rebuild your kernel without the built in nvidia/riva drivers.

They conflict with nVidia's drivers.

troymc

----------

## justin2021

After i remove the kernel drivers, and I type "make", how do i switch it so that i use that kernel instead of the old one? Or does it overwrite the old one?

----------

## Cintra

Could your problem be so simple as ' ls -l /usr/src/linux' not pointing to the right kernel?

# if not

```
# cd /usr/src/

# rm linux         #remove old link

# ln -s linux-2.6.17-rc4 linux  # link the new source - change 'linux-2.6.17-rc4' to your kernel <<<

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make xconfig

# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-rc4  # change 'linux-2.6.17-rc4' to your kernel <<<

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-rc4                            # change 'linux-2.6.17-rc4' to your kernel <<<

# umount /boot
```

add/change entries in grub's menu.lst 

*************************************

Re-emerge nvidia drivers BEFORE re-booting your new kernel  <<<

```

# emerge -v nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
```

You'll want to add 'nvidia' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## PsychoticRetina

 *justin2021 wrote:*   

> After i remove the kernel drivers, and I type "make", how do i switch it so that i use that kernel instead of the old one? Or does it overwrite the old one?

 

1.) after youve configured your new kernel:

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/nonvidiakernel

cp .config /boot/.confignonvidiakernel
```

then edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf adding appropriate options to boot your new "nonvidiakernel" kernel, then reboot and choose that kernel from the grub menu. once youve confirmed that modprobe nvidia loads fine, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, commenting out (with the # prefix) the Load "dri" line and adding a Load "glx" line in the Module section. also, change the Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" in the Screen section.

----------

## justin2021

Ok, I think it is working now. A couple of signs tell me this. A nvidia logo apears at boot up, and I can now use glxgears, giving me about 2000 fps. I suspect it is now working and running games will be easier?

----------

